# When/How does all this end?



## FalseCreatorGod (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die. 

I quite like the portrayal of life of the video game series called Dark Souls where one human eventually usurps both good and evil taking the throne for himself. am sick of the " games" from both sides of "good" and "evil". Where evil does this because so-and-so or good does this but, oh, it's in the 5th dimension and it's subtle and can't be seen or some other garbage. Or the current thought form of more and more people are " waking up". What is that even supposed to mean or matter? We are not suddenly, in the twinkling of an eye, going to suddenly change and get superpowers like Dr.Strange or have 10 strands of DNA awakened or whatever other nonsense. No sky daddy is going to rescue us, whatever that means.

The damage done to earth today is too vast to be undone without an end times scene like seen in recent movies. Maybe that is predictive programming and there will be another supposed reset? And we all get to return once again to this hell to try again (try what, exactly?). Lately, I have been of the opinion that (whether it's a thing or not) both Gaia Sophia and Yaldabaoth or whoever else including angels, demons, cheribum, planets, stars or what-have-you all need to be killed entirely and existence remade from scratch like in Dark Souls. As ALL beings have failed at whatever their intended purpose was. I lean towards the Gaia theory but all I can ever think of when considering it is Voldemort in The Deathly Hallows going, "Stupid Girl!" Because that is what she is. Leaving the pleroma, if that's a thing, and getting herself trapped for the rest of eternity like Princess Filianore in Dark Souls, ultimately to have no apparent purpose. To be so deeply mocked that apparent dark beings have gotten her own people (herself?) to destroy the surface of Earth and have convinced people that "Haha, we must leave Earth and find a better planet cause this one sucks roflcopter".

I don't know what the truth is but I know what it isn't - evolution being of those " isn't"s. I also think it's ridiculous that we should have to ever "discover" ancient, uncovered books to know the truth. What if those books did't exist? Were people originally told the truth or did they inherintly know it? If they were told, who told them and why aren't we told now? If they inherintly knew, why do people not know now? Whether they be monks or children? It all seems to be nonsense, ultimately, in my opinion. Wouldn't matter if you knew anyway. The only way it would matter is in some crazy Dr.Strange multidimensional infinite imaginative type of "awakening" which I seriously doubt is going to happen.

So I may not know the truth but I certainly think this experiment needs to end already. I can imagine in my mind and my dreams such amazing things, as can everyone, but yet here we are in another overcast day where if suicide was legal and designed to be an instant vaporization, over 2/3 of humanity would voluntarily vanish overnight. I see no real purpose of anyone doing anything. If mythology was real and it was all destroyed in the deluge or whatever, I gotta say, "Satan's" vision of Earth was a lot better than this crud we have today. Or was that "Gods" vision but had been corrupted? Who knows. As Seto Kaiba said, "If the creator of this world were my employee, he would be fired."


----------



## CL Cromer (Mar 1, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> 
> I quite like the portrayal of life of the video game series called Dark Souls where one human eventually usurps both good and evil taking the throne for himself. am sick of the " games" from both sides of "good" and "evil". Where evil does this because so-and-so or good does this but, oh, it's in the 5th dimension and it's subtle and can't be seen or some other garbage. Or the current thought form of more and more people are " waking up". What is that even supposed to mean or matter? We are not suddenly, in the twinkling of an eye, going to suddenly change and get superpowers like Dr.Strange or have 10 strands of DNA awakened or whatever other nonsense. No sky daddy is going to rescue us, whatever that means.
> 
> ...


As someone who has become “informationally morbidly obese” I have realized that has been my burden and the information streams never stop, like an endless conveyor belt of any flavor and taste of every style and preference of end time theory, religious belief, hidden history, dead cold scientific rules,pop culture buzz,  etc.  basically jot down all the things on paper that, tug at your attention and peak your desire, get you down, waist your time and energy, and try abstaining from that for a few weeks.  Start by introducing yourself to a houseplant.  Make it known you are there to learn by observing, look at the stem and shape , the leaves, the soil and pot...it’s like looking at nature in prison...kind of like us, a verifiable creation of nature’s expression but we are placed in our own pots... then perhaps take it outdoors and watch the wild plants and grass, the insects and birds, dust, soils, leaves, watch as the winds impact the environment, basically tap in to that strange natural environment, like it was a fresh new data base, and identify yourself as you would if you were just entering home room at a new school,  the screens are troublesome and most of the time hunters are hiding behind them and then you are a dead duck.  Your mind and life are hand tailored for this experience and you can use all your experience to continue the path.  By your expression, it seems that you have the desire and are knocking on a new door.  Keep it going. speaking for myself, removing my own old worn out database and hard drive, helped me purge the worry and fear, or desire to dig deeper into the never ending information pit, and my drive now is to integrate into the new school of life that rides the waves of and endless ocean of letting go.  Float on the river until it meets the sea and welcome the great mystery .   All the best


----------



## irishbalt (Mar 1, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> 
> I quite like the portrayal of life of the video game series called Dark Souls where one human eventually usurps both good and evil taking the throne for himself. am sick of the " games" from both sides of "good" and "evil". Where evil does this because so-and-so or good does this but, oh, it's in the 5th dimension and it's subtle and can't be seen or some other garbage. Or the current thought form of more and more people are " waking up". What is that even supposed to mean or matter? We are not suddenly, in the twinkling of an eye, going to suddenly change and get superpowers like Dr.Strange or have 10 strands of DNA awakened or whatever other nonsense. No sky daddy is going to rescue us, whatever that means.
> 
> ...



Man, who here needs some sunlight, a hug from a friend and some hard hitting honesty?

This place is a breeding ground for spiritual / soulfull disorders;  OCD, BorderlinePersonality, Narcisism, Sociopathy, Psychopathy, Depression, Mania, addictions etc . . .

I'm pretty sure none of us make it out alive.
Rich and poor get six feet.  It is also illegal for a rich man and a poor man to steal bread or sleep under bridges.

I guess what I want to say in response to the above two posts is, even a prisoner can be free if they own their thoughts, feelings and emotions.

None of us are "special", yet we are each individual.  Whatever our mistakes, regrets, angers and disappointments . . . we are here . . . ourselves and together.


----------



## Myrrinda (Mar 1, 2021)

If I may recommened something to read? Read pathwork.org, it helped me a great deal. One of the few websites with spiritual texts that actually have psychological tips/info with actual applicable value for everyday life.

And really, get plants! That is a great thing! If you can do some gardening, do it. 
Connect with nature. Lie down in the grass under a tree. Feel yourself in that moment. It sounds maybe silly at first but it works.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 1, 2021)

I Love this rant. Absolutely 100% spot-on-nailed-it!
However, the 'truth' is actually quite a lot more sinister, (yet revealing in a 'good' way), once you innerstand that we have been incessantly lied to for centuries. According to my own research, our 'his-story' only goes back around 500 years or so. Prior to that there was a completely different civilisation that we all know as Tartaria. It is my intention to write a whole article on this over the next few days. I'll include pictures too.
For those who cannot wait, go over to Bitchute and find my channel there. It's exactly as written here - TheDevilsPlayground
The video is called 'Meet Your Overlords', and is (currently) the second most recent upload. I explain in full detail what happened to this realm (real-m), and by whom. It's all based on Biblical text that's been deliberately mixed-up in order to keep us away from what the story really says. Now, I am not saying that the Bible itself is true - none of us can prove it one way or the other - but I become very skeptical when words are deliberately mis-translated, and stories are put in the wrong order. Again, it doesn't make my findings true per se, but the whole thing makes a lot more sense the way I present it, as opposed to the way _we_ have all been presented with it.


----------



## Septimus (Mar 1, 2021)

There is a belief that we are only dealt what we have dealt to others in our life and past lives. So when someone believes that God is unfair, the reality is that person has been an unfair god themselves. All this pain and suffering is teaching us how to resolve conflict, how to administer justice, how to speak up, how to detach, and ultimately how to love one another.

If God is infinite and all powerful, then our futures can be infinitely bright and wonderful.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 1, 2021)

I was at the stage you sound like about 12 years ago.
At first you learn you've been lied to. About just about everything. For your whole life. By just about every institution and every person you know.
You feel disbelieve first,then rage,helpless rage with no way of damning the damned who have done this to you/us and righting the wrongs.
Then irrisistably you get drawn further down the rabbit hole.
Your rage turns to horror and disgust as the knowledge of timeless evil,luciferianism,pedophilia, sacrifice ,slavery, mind control, fills your mind and threatens to destroy you.
Then to preserve your sanity you retreat mentally. You look inward. You examine your own personal values,your ethics,your feelings for those you love and all of humanity.
You examine your emotions
and you know you are on the side of good that is what the rage , horror, disgust has shown you. You know you want to change the world around you.
You don't know how, but you know the path to achieving this , to opposing this negativity in the world is through positivity and like Thor's hammer cast it out to battle the power of evil in the world consciousness.
You can breathe again. 
Long, deep,slow enriching breathes. 
You may even learn how to forgive and how freeing that is for your Spirit.
The Great Consciousness embraces you.
Good things start happening in your life. Good people appear.
You no longer feel so isolated,so separated,so powerless.
You come back from your hermitage.

Stop gaming.Take those hours you used to spend and walk by the sea,through a forest, climb a mountain, and ground yourself.


----------



## Licks (Mar 1, 2021)

It is hard, and even when you think you can handle the lies and fake ness modern society has forced on us your ability to spot the lies see the propaganda and understand the games being played still boggles the mind! But you can’t give up, can’t wait for an intervention to blow this life cycle to pieces. You learn, you talk, you dig deeper you keep going and never be afraid your wrong on an issue. Learn from it, that is what life is for.
I agree with the gaming, stop it, losing your self in artificial environments that get more real with every technologyical advancement can be fun but life is about today. Memories are great to look back on but there gone, and the future is yet to come.  
what ever you believe in, god, intelligence, higher beings, trans dimensional explorers, chaos this planet and the life it affords us is amazing. Take your shoes off and walk in the grass, if your lucky to get the sun bask in its light, feel it’s warmth. Watch nature, birds, animals, insects and pets they just carry on regardless there’s a lesson there.
And if it gets dark for you or anyone reading this, if your living a life of truth, of love, your not doing the shit, playing the mind games or enforcing the lies so smile!!! Your better than THEM ?


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 1, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> Or the current thought form of more and more people are " waking up". What is that even supposed to mean or matter?


"Waking up" means to discover who we are. One by one.


FalseCreatorGod said:


> And we all get to return once again to this hell to try again (try what, exactly?)


To discover WHO we are.

Now you are asking. It's good.
You will receive answers.

Stop gaming.

Go out and walk looking at Nature. Feel your body. 
Breath deeply.

You are loved beyond you can imagine and Mercy is in every breath you take.

Blessings?????


----------



## FalseCreatorGod (Mar 1, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> If I may recommened something to read? Read pathwork.org, it helped me a great deal. One of the few websites with spiritual texts that actually have psychological tips/info with actual applicable value for everyday life.
> 
> And really, get plants! That is a great thing! If you can do some gardening, do it.
> Connect with nature. Lie down in the grass under a tree. Feel yourself in that moment. It sounds maybe silly at first but it works.


Sure, I'll check it out.

I appreciate the responses. I usually try not to exist on the online world nowadays but I did some reading here when I discovered this place the other day and figured I'd give it a shot. It's difficult to find a forum at all nowadays but even more so to find one without someone replying something like "coolstorybro".

Yeah, as for the gaming thing. About 13 months ago I actually destroyed my PC with a sledgehammer. Not out of rage, I had been thinking about getting rid of it for a while, though I first erased everything that I could that ever existed of me online. I've been regretting it lately because I've been wondering what difference does it even make, really, in the grand scheme of things, but at the same time I also actually don't desire to play video games if I'm honest so chances are I won't get another PC. Especially with prices of everything today, it's just not practical anymore.

I have considered getting a dog, but the beast government keeps moving it's tendrils into every aspect of human life including pets so because of costs, I probably won't get one. Perhaps I do need to get past the rage stage. It is difficult though because I already live a minimalist life and it seems that it will forever remain that way. I had someone last year say to me, " And you're fine living like this?" Well normally, yes, but I also think I'd be a lot happier with some of the things that I want (hot tub, an ebike rather than a manual bike, central air, etc.) But then, I still have more than many people have so I suppose I can't complain. I have actually contemplated giving up everything I have entirely going full on opposite of "wanting". Went for a walk the other night at 1AM, very quiet, looking around and thinking what do I actually even need? Sometimes I actually hate having anything.

Anyway, I could go on forever about nothing. This place seems to have a good community so maybe I'll stick around. Thanks for the non-negative replies.


----------



## iamian36 (Mar 1, 2021)

I believe we will witness the Reset where we will be presented with new and improved version of reality, more egalitarian than the current version. Previously wealthy countries will witness economic collapse in order for all nations to start off on a parity. We will be given access to new technologies to further facilitate the transfer and much of the new resources will originate from currently the poorest sectors. People will be content for another millenia or so until the next upheaval, either literal or figurative.


----------



## JWW427 (Mar 1, 2021)

Why go on amidst PTB madness, lies, and engineered chaos?
Look closely. These...are...our..._clients._
They will want alternative answers to big history mystery questions in a near future world of mass confusion and horrific bewilderment. Who are we really? Where do we come from? How did we evolve? Where are we headed? What is our genuine history?
We must do the impossible for them.
We must TRY.


----------



## CBRadio (Mar 2, 2021)

Right now, the most resilient and optimistic people I know are those of us who've broken free of abusive personal relationships. Astonishing as it is to witness, it seems the entire world has to now go through a similar journey to freedom. That journey is realising that our inner beliefs and fears are the things that allow us to be controlled and coerced. If we believe we're defective/unworthy/'sinful'/stupid and that only the wicked prosper or there's no justice in the world etc - that's what we're going to experience. So I think this 'Reset' or whatever, is a shake-up, as much as a wake-up. Shake up and shake off those limiting beliefs.

'I'm not good enough' is pretty universal - though I'm damned sure we aren't born feeling that way! Manipulators will hone in on that, blaming, shaming and generally guilt-tripping us. And because we're the ones with the conscience, we fall right into the trap and agonise about what we could be doing to make things better. 'If I was only nicer/kinder/gave away my possessions/meditated more....' When actually, we're fine as we are - more than fine - and what we actually need to be saying is Eff Off, and then get on with doing what is fun and meaningful to us, not what is going to fulfil someone else's agenda of control.

Nature does bring us back to ourselves. Going barefoot outside grounds us. Then perhaps list those feelings you express here and for each one ask yourself, is this true? how do I know it's true? where did that belief come from? who would I be and what would I feel, without that belief? This is particularly powerful if you can combine it with physically locating the feelings in your body, then seeing yourself releasing the feeling and the belief, and letting in a new, positive statement.

We could also compare our present state to a bereavement - there's shock, anger, despair, grief etc to work through. Hopefully, we emerge stronger and more compassionate. The difficulty at the moment is believing that there_ is_ an end to it and that we can emerge at all. My take is, once enough of us have worked through our personal fears and limitations, there will be a collective 'reset' for the better. Personally, I feel more joy, freedom and love than I ever have. Previously, there was always the nagging feeling that, however happy I felt, there was something very wrong about the world in general - but no one else seemed that concerned. Well, that's all changed, thanks to SH - and many other disparate sources! Yes, I want to know all I can about the 'truth' - and I also want to focus on the here and now and all that is good in the world and us.

Smash up a PC? I can imagine the day......


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

As corny as this may sound, I think our 'sole purpose' in life is to discover our 'soul's purpose'. I think once we achieve that, then no more re-in-car-nation, and we can escape this 'prison-plane'.
I also think that all of us in what we might call 'the truth community', made a decision (on the soul level) to be here for this period in our his-story.
The scum want to have a 'Great Reset'. That's because they f*cked-up the system in the first place. I have been saying since 2017 that 2024 is going to mark a huge event. What kind of event, I have no idea, but a big one.


----------



## gkelly (Mar 2, 2021)

And then you discover that 99% of the stuff people claim on conspiracy websites that is going to happen doesn't.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

gkelly said:


> And then you discover that 99% of the stuff people claim on conspiracy websites that is going to happen doesn't.



That is so true on many levels. However, I just have a 'feeling' about 2024. I have no idea why.


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> gkelly said:
> 
> 
> > And then you discover that 99% of the stuff people claim on conspiracy websites that is going to happen doesn't.
> ...


I don't personally believe in these kind of "prophecies" but here (Easter tables) we discussed the possibility of 2024 based on the recurrence of the Great Paschal cycle of 532 years supposedly starting in 1492.


----------



## gkelly (Mar 2, 2021)

Living in fear of some unknown secret boogeymen that supposedly spend all their time trying to find ways to screw over humanity doesn't sound like a great way to live life.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

gkelly said:


> Living in fear of some unknown secret boogeymen that supposedly spend all their time trying to find ways to screw over humanity doesn't sound like a great way to live life.


There is nothing to fear except fear itself.


Silveryou said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > gkelly said:
> ...


Thanks for the link


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 2, 2021)

Luz Bella said:


> "Waking up" means to discover who we are. One by one.


And that we are all one.  
In Lak'ech.


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 2, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> Luz Bella said:
> 
> 
> > "Waking up" means to discover who we are. One by one.
> ...


Ala K' in


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 2, 2021)

Luz Bella said:


> Ala K' in


I am you you are me.


----------



## Megalonymous (Mar 2, 2021)

U r suffering from skotizo

cure is metanoia

the Greeks drank wine and ran around naked. 

peace


----------



## CBRadio (Mar 2, 2021)

gkelly said:


> And then you discover that 99% of the stuff people claim on conspiracy websites that is going to happen doesn't.


Yes, it's all distraction. Better not to feed it.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 3, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > gkelly said:
> ...



The issue with 2024 and its connection to 1492 is quite simple. _IF_ the cataclysm happened in 1492 (as suspected), then 532 years later takes us to 2024. 532 is actually 28 x 19. As we all know, the Sun & Moon return to the exact same place every 19 years, and there are 28 days in a Lunar month'. Therefore, I see 19 x 28 as simply 28 x 19-year cycles. Whether or not the scum will create some kind of FF, I have no idea, but 2001 and 2020 are exactly 19 years apart, and we know that the scum created both the events of 9/11 and this scamdemic.
If they are going to pull the 'fake alien invasion', then my money's on 2024.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 3, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> Myrrinda said:
> 
> 
> > If I may recommened something to read? Read pathwork.org, it helped me a great deal. One of the few websites with spiritual texts that actually have psychological tips/info with actual applicable value for everyday life.
> ...


If you can at all do it get a dog.
It will make a huge difference!
Also,have a hot tub at a friends occasionally if they have one, a hot soak in a bath will also make a big  difference, you don't have to own one yourself, that's what I do, I am massively minimalistic now, it is really freeing.


JWW427 said:


> Why go on amidst PTB madness, lies, and engineered chaos?
> Look closely. These...are...our..._clients._
> They will want alternative answers to big history mystery questions in a near future world of mass confusion and horrific bewilderment. Who are we really? Where do we come from? How did we evolve? Where are we headed? What is our genuine history?
> We must do the impossible for them.
> ...


It's very important too to be not too forceful in teaching children the truth I've learned, information overload as someone mentioned before, can cause an opposite effect on them and one could lose them to the false reality.


----------



## tobyahnah (Mar 6, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> 
> I quite like the portrayal of life of the video game series called Dark Souls where one human eventually usurps both good and evil taking the throne for himself. am sick of the " games" from both sides of "good" and "evil". Where evil does this because so-and-so or good does this but, oh, it's in the 5th dimension and it's subtle and can't be seen or some other garbage. Or the current thought form of more and more people are " waking up". What is that even supposed to mean or matter? We are not suddenly, in the twinkling of an eye, going to suddenly change and get superpowers like Dr.Strange or have 10 strands of DNA awakened or whatever other nonsense. No sky daddy is going to rescue us, whatever that means.
> 
> ...


Nice rant!
Is that supposed to be a help or hindrance? 
A leg up or a noose up?
Kind of like a game, football for example, with a 100,000 in the stands shouting and crying and only a couple of dozen on the field actually doing anything. You are in the stands. Better get up and out.
In my case I am in the 'game'. I know what is right and wrong because I have done both, and repented, and in spite of being threatened with death by all kinds of 'do-gooders', like government, religion, banks and corps(es) I just tell them where to go and they do. 
And, I go on with my plan to expose the truth. 
What's your plan? Is this your truth or just your whining?
Got milk? Got plans?
Love to hear of them. 
This, your article, is really not fit for fertilizer.
You, on the other hand, may have some redemptive qualities you have not yet accessed or utilized. I suggest you do.
Things are going to get a whole lot worse before they get better.
You can bet on it.


NigeWz said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


Interesting in that 2024 brings the conjunction of our 4 gas giant planets, and a new alignment of all planets with the sun sphere, influencing Earth's magnetic fields sufficient to produce continental upsets unseen in hundreds if not thousands of years. 
How novel! How impactful?


----------



## gkelly (Mar 6, 2021)

There are groups of people who have been claiming the end is near forever.  All you have to do is listen to charlatans like Alex Jones who have been claiming the mysterious PTB are going to take over every single day.  I find it curious that so many people claim the shadow government (or whatever phrase people use) are battling it out to take control of the planet.  Then I hear people on here speculate about the last reset when the PTB took over, but somehow they then allowed the population to grow out of control and they somehow lost control of the population.   That is the part that I find difficult to believe.  If some powerful group took over 100, 200, or however long ago, and they still have considerable power now, they wouldn't have allowed things to get to the point where average citizens could control their own destiny.  I don't typically believe every single bit of history that is out there, but some posters on here throw out the most ridiculous things as if they are facts and that anyone who doesn't believe the same things are idiots.   People will believe lizard people are controlling things but find more logical and straight forward explanations to be unbelievable.
I just try to enjoy my life, make things better if I can, and not worry about things that are out of my control.


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 7, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> The damage done to earth today is too vast to be undone without an end times scene like seen in recent movies.



I disagree here. As a gardener, I know life can recover. The only thing I don't know how to recover, at least from my own experience, is human consciousness. If this changes (and we know it can because everyone half awake has seen it changed), recovering the environment will not be a problem-- presuming of course no outside interventions.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 7, 2021)

tobyahnah said:


> FalseCreatorGod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> ...



I think there's enough evidence (not proof) out there to demonstrate that the last major cataclysm happened around 1492. I include the 'Biblical Flood' in this 'event'.
You mention the '4 gas giant planets', yet we only have the say-so of NASA that they are, A) Planets, and B) Gaseous. That said, the 'planetary' alignment WILL happen in 2024, and we should expect something big to happen. I won't go into too much detail now, mostly because I am still researching, but whatever 'event' happens in 2024, it seems that it will be much 'smaller' than the last one. Having said that, whatever caused the 'mud-flood' event may have stuck around. Or, the powers-that-shouldn't-be will create one. Personally, my 'money' is on the (fake) 'alien invasion'.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ultimately, I think you are right to a certain extent, in that it doesn't matter what happened in the past. What matters is how we live our lives today, and the purpose in them. Personally, I find purpose following the teachings of Jesus (which isn't what much of modern day Christianity is about.) But even atheists find purpose in something, their families, making the world a better place, etc.

I think history is important, because it can help keep us from repeating the errors of the past. And when history has been stolen or hidden.....well that is probably even more important history to know. But even if we never figure out what the real past was, we can still live to fulfil our purpose.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 8, 2021)

AgentOrange5 said:


> Ultimately, I think you are right to a certain extent, in that it doesn't matter what happened in the past. What matters is how we live our lives today, and the purpose in them. Personally, I find purpose following the teachings of Jesus (which isn't what much of modern day Christianity is about.) But even atheists find purpose in something, their families, making the world a better place, etc.
> 
> I think history is important, because it can help keep us from repeating the errors of the past. And when history has been stolen or hidden.....well that is probably even more important history to know. But even if we never figure out what the real past was, we can still live to fulfil our purpose.


At the risk of sounding 'corny', I think our 'sole purpose' in life is to find our 'soul's purpose'.  The Biblical Jesus didn't exist in the way we were all taught, but that doesn't mean that at least SOME of the 'teachings' attributed to 'him' are not valid. Same with Confucius, et al.


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 9, 2021)

gkelly said:


> There are groups of people who have been claiming the end is near forever.  All you have to do is listen to charlatans like Alex Jones who have been claiming the mysterious PTB are going to take over every single day.  I find it curious that so many people claim the shadow government (or whatever phrase people use) are battling it out to take control of the planet.  Then I hear people on here speculate about the last reset when the PTB took over, but somehow they then allowed the population to grow out of control and they somehow lost control of the population.   That is the part that I find difficult to believe.  If some powerful group took over 100, 200, or however long ago, and they still have considerable power now, they wouldn't have allowed things to get to the point where average citizens could control their own destiny.  I don't typically believe every single bit of history that is out there, but some posters on here throw out the most ridiculous things as if they are facts and that anyone who doesn't believe the same things are idiots.   People will believe lizard people are controlling things but find more logical and straight forward explanations to be unbelievable.
> I just try to enjoy my life, make things better if I can, and not worry about things that are out of my control.


This subject is so complex, and so difficult to understand, but incredibly it appears that a lot of decent people, and often many who are not intellectuals, or rich or powerful seem to have an understanding of what is going on.   I find that rather interesting.  This point of view is of course difficult to confirm.

Aligned with that is the fact that most of the world leaders and puppet masters seem to be utter psychopaths, liars, deceivers and with very little compassion for humanity.  This point of view is much easier to confirm.   You could of course state that pychos have an unquenchable desire to get to the 'top', and therefore are more likely to achieve their goals.  However, it appears that through the ages, many of these 'leaders' are related to each other and have worked with each others ancestors through the ages.

On your lizard comment, if you look at videos of people who appear to be possessed, and find clips of these people with close ups, you may comprehend that it looks like there is something different about their eyes.  You can also find clips with performers who have the same effect with the eyes.  To my mind, this explains the 'sold out',/  'sold their soul' scenario, and also explains the lizard comments.  I'm sure if you met the real world leaders, you would find exactly the same features around the eyes.

On your wider point about the powerful reducing population, I agree with your point on 'why haven't they done it sooner', which makes perfect sense.   However, if the narrative is correct that the 'whole world is lying in the hands of the wicked one',  you have to ask the question, why is the world full of so much beauty and awe, as well as all the crap stuff that is going on ie  fundamentally the world is an amazing place, and therefore how could something so beautiful be slowly tweaked with so much evil?   ie chemicals in the food and water, deforestation, sea full of plastic, air so full of chemicals, and people getting more inhuman by the decade?

One thing is for sure, if you were able to travel back through time, you would assuredly find a more peaceful and beautiful place, aside from the occasional wars, and the ongoing poverty of some of the masses.

The fact that slavery was abolished, on the whole was an amazing accomplishment by the masses, with help from the Quaker movement, and key figures like William Wilberforce.  What looks like happening at present, is that the masses are slowly being taken back to a state where they will own very little.  Will the PTB achieve their 'apparent' goal?

Therefore, in summary, the fundamentals of the world are beautiful, and the pychos who run everything apparently should have destroyed everybody, but for some reason haven't or wouldn't, but are perhaps making things increasingly more difficult for everyone.  Does this sound at all familiar?

My advice would be to look at Matthew chapter 24, and then 2 Timothy 3: 1-5, and ask yourself if any of this is unprecedented. As is always the case, the bible is a very misunderstood book, but this chimes in with my opening comment   ie '

, "I praise You, Father, Lord of heaven and earth [I openly and joyfully acknowledge Your great wisdom], that You have hidden these things [these spiritual truths] from the wise and intelligent and revealed them to infants [to new believers, to those seeking God's will and purpose]. Matthew 11:25  (the specific translation is not too important)

The verses in 2 Timothy 3: 1-5 describe peoples' increasingly bad attitudes, and can surely only relate to today. See last comment.

The chapter in Matthew 24 only has 4 or 5 verses that talk about events 2,000 years ago, and this detail is missed by so many commentators v 15-20).  The"abomination of desolation" was the Roman Army that arrived in 66 CE, but then disappeared and reappeared 4 years later and destroyed the city. The rest of the chapter relates to events that lead up to the present day, and beyond. The talk of earthquakes in one place after another, and war after war, and famines and pestilences  can only relate to the last 100 years..... (see Earthquake ref below).

Then you have this key verse   v21 "For then there will be great tribulation, such as has not been since the beginning of the world until this time, no, nor ever shall be."    So many people I talk to seem to recognize that what is going on at the moment is unprecedented, and it appears that things will be getting worse.

Another key verse in the bible , that is also stated to be a one off event is recorded at Revelation 12:12
"Therefore rejoice, O heavens, and you who dwell in them! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth and the sea! For the devil has come down to you, having great wrath, because he knows that he has a short time.”


If we are approaching this end time, then the PTB who are undisputedly psychopathic seem to be ramping up their global efforts.  Why are they doing this right now?  This is the key question.

2 Timothy 3: 1-5
"But mark this: There will be terrible times in the last days. 2 People will be lovers of themselves, lovers of money, boastful, proud, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, 3 without love, unforgiving, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not lovers of the good, 4 treacherous, rash, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God— 5 having a form of godliness but denying its power. Have nothing to do with such people".    Have these verses ever rung so true?


Look forward to yours, or anyone else's comments.

List of notable Earthquakes -  they are increasing!!
https://www.britannica.com/topic/Notable-Earthquakes-in-History-1830590


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 9, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> gkelly said:
> 
> 
> > There are groups of people who have been claiming the end is near forever.  All you have to do is listen to charlatans like Alex Jones who have been claiming the mysterious PTB are going to take over every single day.  I find it curious that so many people claim the shadow government (or whatever phrase people use) are battling it out to take control of the planet.  Then I hear people on here speculate about the last reset when the PTB took over, but somehow they then allowed the population to grow out of control and they somehow lost control of the population.   That is the part that I find difficult to believe.  If some powerful group took over 100, 200, or however long ago, and they still have considerable power now, they wouldn't have allowed things to get to the point where average citizens could control their own destiny.  I don't typically believe every single bit of history that is out there, but some posters on here throw out the most ridiculous things as if they are facts and that anyone who doesn't believe the same things are idiots.   People will believe lizard people are controlling things but find more logical and straight forward explanations to be unbelievable.
> ...


I hope the following link works. This is a long stream, but the main presentation begins at 11 mins, and runs for about 40 minutes. You will understand how the Bible has been 'twisted' in order to suit the controllers' narrative; who the 'controllers' are; what they are doing, and why.
This is powerful stuff that no-one else I know of is talking about right now.

The RIPPLE EFFECT~ w/ special guest The Devil's Playground 2 - YouTube


----------



## FalseCreatorGod (Mar 9, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> gkelly said:
> 
> 
> > There are groups of people who have been claiming the end is near forever.  All you have to do is listen to charlatans like Alex Jones who have been claiming the mysterious PTB are going to take over every single day.  I find it curious that so many people claim the shadow government (or whatever phrase people use) are battling it out to take control of the planet.  Then I hear people on here speculate about the last reset when the PTB took over, but somehow they then allowed the population to grow out of control and they somehow lost control of the population.   That is the part that I find difficult to believe.  If some powerful group took over 100, 200, or however long ago, and they still have considerable power now, they wouldn't have allowed things to get to the point where average citizens could control their own destiny.  I don't typically believe every single bit of history that is out there, but some posters on here throw out the most ridiculous things as if they are facts and that anyone who doesn't believe the same things are idiots.   People will believe lizard people are controlling things but find more logical and straight forward explanations to be unbelievable.
> ...



It's interesting for sure. As much as I question the Bible, the end times aspect certainly does fit today. I often talk with my dad and have conversations about life and the Bible. Today I asked," What happened to humanity?" In regards to their attitudes nowadays. My family fights against the tyranny being imposed today and that means having what I can only recognize as demons yell at us about "mandates". It is the equivalent to randomly yelling at someone with glasses and calling them 4 eyes. Or yelling across the room and insulting someone for being homeless. In the past year, I have only personally seen 3 people resisting the tyranny by not complying. Without fail, more than one person will laudibly gnash their opinions at you if they see you resisting. It's insane.

Sometimes I wonder if all of the alternative things we read and " discover" are actually more false than the Bible.


----------



## Broken Agate (Mar 9, 2021)

I often feel the same way, that nothing we do, or don't do, actually matters in the long run, because one day it will all come to an end.  We once had a world that was glorious, with architecture of mind-blowing beauty. It's all gone now, all except for a few old buildings that are doomed to also be destroyed once TPTB decide they're no longer useful. What's the point of attaining paradise if it's only going to be lost, again and again and again? What purpose can it possibly serve? And if I learn the answer to that, what will it matter? Not like I can do anything about it. 

Whatever is about to happen, I wish it would happen already. I'm sick of this fucked-up world. I have never enjoyed being alive in the first place, and I like it even less now. Everyone thinks there is something better just around the corner, but that won't last long before evil prevails once again and Utopia comes crashing down in ruins. And there's no point or purpose to any of it, except maybe to amuse whatever sadistic bastard set the whole system in motion.  What, really, are we supposed to be fighting for?


----------



## matematik (Mar 9, 2021)

I find it interesting how the "powers that be" are now making clear moves towards abolishing the British royal family by labelling them as "racist", which in this anti-white BLM era even the slightest association of "racism" makes their continued existence pretty much untenable. 

This also coincides with a renewed push for "Celtic independence", with the Welsh "First Minister" stating a few days ago "The UK is over". Clearly the balkanisation of the former UK is planned, which will probably lead to it becoming "Airstrip One". I strongly suspect the globalists want London to become an independent city-state too.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 9, 2021)

London already has it's internal unchecked state called the City of London or the Square Mile. It's no coincidence that the financial district is inside this zone. I have no idea why Britain is targeted but Italy was a target because china wanted the industries in northern Italy.


----------



## matematik (Mar 9, 2021)

Knowncitizen said:


> London already has it's internal unchecked state called the City of London or the Square Mile. It's no coincidence that the financial district is inside this zone. I have no idea why Britain is targeted but Italy was a target because china wanted the industries in northern Italy.



I see this claim on "conspiracy" sites a lot, but I'm not sure how true it really is. The Square Mile is certainly a separate entity to Greater London, run by a different local authority and has a different police force to the rest of London, but I see no evidence it's actually a different country akin to the Vatican City, which is actually a separate country to Italy.

Personally I think this idea that the Square Mile is a separate country has come about from a misunderstanding, people read that it is separate from Greater London and incorrectly assume that to mean it's separate from the whole country. Possibly because many foreigners regard London and England as almost synonymous and interchangeable terms.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 9, 2021)

FalseCreatorGod said:


> I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.



The people in our past were essentially _us_. It's not only the past, it was us who lived through those times, we have been here since the beginning of the experiment, and we'll also be here to experience the future we are currently co-creating.

10 years ago or so I had an experience where I met my true self for a moment. Then I understood that everything is perfect as it is. We came here for the greatest and most intense adventure ever imagined, and it's spanning countless of incarnations. In our times even a short moment of remembering is very hard to achieve, but I bet at one point it will get easier and there won't be a going back to sleep.

You are walking a self-chosen path, even if you have forgotten. Everyone here is walking that path. And there's no escape from a self-chosen path. No one created you, you are your own cause. Essentially you have created yourself and with that everything you experienced, experience and will ever experience.

Depression in one way or another is probably part of that path for many. This life puts sometimes unbearable pressure on you and dissolves parts of your being that have been crystallized in ways that are diametral to your soul-development. In other words, it's an attempt from your soul to purify, and advance. In order to reach a certain point, suffering is a necessary part. It creates humility. With unbearable pressure, only the true part of ourselves will survive, and that is the part that can shine through the darkness, emitting it's own light even in the face of evil. Everything we did in our past lives had consequences, and that's one of the rules in this world, that you can't escape your own deeds, which create your destiny (called karma).

In some ways, this is like a movie, because the part of us that has chosen the experience is only observing the experience, and the part of us that lives through the experience, is the false personality that will die at one point. The good news is that the outcome is already set in stone, and it's exactly what we want to achieve. Once the movie stops, we will be outside of this illusion, and that is the point where we meet ourselves.

There's a nice quote from the movie "Waking Life": _You haven't met yourself yet. But the advantage to meeting others in the meantime is that one of them may present you to yourself. _

This is what humanity as a whole will have to go through at one point, because currenty life is a dead-end in every way, and before humanity degenerates completely I bet there will be a response by the environment causing everything to reset to zero. Currently it seems the confrontation with reality will be too difficult to handle for most, and cause disintegration of the body, aka death. Maybe people like us are the avant-garde. I've heard when a caterpillar turns into a butterfly, the immune system of the caterpillar first attacks the butterfly cells within it's own body. Sometimes the immune system wins, and then there is no butterfly. But usually the butterfly program is stronger than the caterpillar program.

In our case, we always were the butterfly, but we forgot. In order to remember, certain experiences are necessary, the rules of the game seem to disallow it to simply jump into it with 100% of the connection to the higher self active, without doing a lot of work before. This is probably because the majority here has chosen to experience darkness, and everyone who comes here with the desire to oppose darkness needs to put a lot of effort into materializing love, otherwise people like us could easily crush the game because once we wake up from the dream, our power will be almost limitless. So there's a rule connected to the topic of karma, which is that everything has a price, and there's no free lunch. Waking up has to be understood quite literally. Currently it's almost impossible because the environment is so draining, by design.

In the end it's just a dance, involving countless souls. Sometimes spiraling downwards into forgetting (devolving), sometimes spiraling upwards (evolving). No one can change the cycle we are in, but the times of forgetting are the best times for soul-growth, while the times of remembering are more harmonious and benign to the personality (ego).



matematik said:


> I find it interesting how the "powers that be" are now making clear moves towards abolishing the British royal family by labelling them as "racist", which in this anti-white BLM era even the slightest association of "racism" makes their continued existence pretty much untenable.



The goal is to eventually get rid of all monarchies, even if the ones that are left are mostly representative. The monarchies represent the old world, the dismantling began 200-300 years ago, and still today there are some real powerful monarchies left that are probably not fully controlled by the Cabal, mostly in Eastern Asia. They always had difficulties with subjugating Indiaand South-East Asia. Even today the roots of those people reach deep into their own past, they still haven't forgotten who they are. When you look on the world map, it becomes clear to me why South and South-East Asia still have such a spiritual connection to their past, this was one of the few regions on earth that got spared during the cataclysms. West of India everything is desert, north of India (Tibet and beyond) everything is desert, East Asia is essentialyl a desert, and North Asia (Russia) is as well, with most of the ancient cities and structures being completely obliterated with no cultural memory whatsoever.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 9, 2021)

matematik said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > London already has it's internal unchecked state called the City of London or the Square Mile. It's no coincidence that the financial district is inside this zone. I have no idea why Britain is targeted but Italy was a target because china wanted the industries in northern Italy.
> ...


The population inside the square care not for the British laws.

I did a little research years ago and the conspiracies are more likely to be real than believing the devils description of itself to disprove it's existence.

EDIT: Clean up multiple quotes.


----------



## Referent (Mar 10, 2021)

I think the *when* part seems a lot easier than the *how* part (though still not real easy).

_I currently believe (and have believed for the past year) that this "heavy transformation phase" lasts for five years.  When the (global?) lockdown began to hit the U.S., I heard a powerful mogul basically say in confidence "sorry if y'all were planning life events, but this is gonna last for five years"._

Of course in the (metaphoric) same breath, a timeframe of "two weeks" was also being communicated.

I'm not saying that "all of" the transformation will be over by March of 2025 (assuming it goes more or less as planned, at least going through the motions to give it a good try).  Sustainable Development will presumably still need to be continued for decades.  But this is what I think I remember.  *I could be wrong--memory is fallible, and I do not have a recording.*  And it is of course awkward to try to seek people who were there too, to verify my memory.  But chiming in FWIW, in case others can confirm with similar anecdotes (who knows), this being a pretty specific answer to the topic that I haven't seen abundantly yet.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 10, 2021)

matematik said:


> I find it interesting how the "powers that be" are now making clear moves towards abolishing the British royal family by labelling them as "racist", which in this anti-white BLM era even the slightest association of "racism" makes their continued existence pretty much untenable.
> 
> This also coincides with a renewed push for "Celtic independence", with the Welsh "First Minister" stating a few days ago "The UK is over". Clearly the balkanisation of the former UK is planned, which will probably lead to it becoming "Airstrip One". I strongly suspect the globalists want London to become an independent city-state too.


The British Royal Family allegedly own 6.6 BILLION acres of the Earth. That is 1/6th, so there's your 666, lol


dreamtime said:


> FalseCreatorGod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> ...


I totally agree with pretty-much everything you have written here. I am in my 7th year living in China, and I can 100% assure you all that it's NOTHING like the West teaches us. "Oh, so you're a communist", I can hear people shouting. Not at all. Politics is nothing but a game - a mind-game at that. In the West we're all taught that communism is 'bad', and democracy is 'good', yet at its core, democracy involves 51% of the people inflicting their will on the remaining 49%.
China still has what we might call 'old-fashioned values'. People marry before having a baby; they respect, and care for, their parents when they reach old age. It's common for 3 generations to live together in the same house, etc.
The West 'lost its way' decades ago. People beLIEve in 'poly-tricks' and that somehow Trump is going to 'save' them. They beLIEve in the gubbernment (who does nothing but lie), and everything they see on TV. It's all been orchestrated this way. I sincerely hope that ALL monarchies are destroyed, never to return. Remember David Icke talking about 'Archons'? It's right there in the word monARCHy, and hierARCHy.


----------



## matematik (Mar 10, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The goal is to eventually get rid of all monarchies, even if the ones that are left are mostly representative. The monarchies represent the old world, the dismantling began 200-300 years ago, and still today there are some real powerful monarchies left that are probably not fully controlled by the Cabal, mostly in Eastern Asia. They always had difficulties with subjugating Indiaand South-East Asia. Even today the roots of those people reach deep into their own past, they still haven't forgotten who they are. When you look on the world map, it becomes clear to me why South and South-East Asia still have such a spiritual connection to their past, this was one of the few regions on earth that got spared during the cataclysms. West of India everything is desert, north of India (Tibet and beyond) everything is desert, East Asia is essentialyl a desert, and North Asia (Russia) is as well, with most of the ancient cities and structures being completely obliterated with no cultural memory whatsoever.



The British royals may well not even be the real target, as far as monarchies go they are probably the most corrupted and controlled by the "powers that be". It is likely the case that the reason they're under attack at the moment is because of how high profile they are, the globalists can't go about toppling other more independent royal families until the British royals have been toppled.

All this "racism" stuff is about turning the majority of British people against them, or at least making them unlikely to defend them. For deracinated liberal Brits, a "racist" royal family is probably a bridge too far and will likely be the end of them.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 11, 2021)

matematik said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to eventually get rid of all monarchies, even if the ones that are left are mostly representative. The monarchies represent the old world, the dismantling began 200-300 years ago, and still today there are some real powerful monarchies left that are probably not fully controlled by the Cabal, mostly in Eastern Asia. They always had difficulties with subjugating Indiaand South-East Asia. Even today the roots of those people reach deep into their own past, they still haven't forgotten who they are. When you look on the world map, it becomes clear to me why South and South-East Asia still have such a spiritual connection to their past, this was one of the few regions on earth that got spared during the cataclysms. West of India everything is desert, north of India (Tibet and beyond) everything is desert, East Asia is essentialyl a desert, and North Asia (Russia) is as well, with most of the ancient cities and structures being completely obliterated with no cultural memory whatsoever.
> ...


One can only hope so !!!!!!


----------



## treeza (Mar 11, 2021)

Kamikaze said:


> gkelly said:
> 
> 
> > There are groups of people who have been claiming the end is near forever.  All you have to do is listen to charlatans like Alex Jones who have been claiming the mysterious PTB are going to take over every single day.  I find it curious that so many people claim the shadow government (or whatever phrase people use) are battling it out to take control of the planet.  Then I hear people on here speculate about the last reset when the PTB took over, but somehow they then allowed the population to grow out of control and they somehow lost control of the population.   That is the part that I find difficult to believe.  If some powerful group took over 100, 200, or however long ago, and they still have considerable power now, they wouldn't have allowed things to get to the point where average citizens could control their own destiny.  I don't typically believe every single bit of history that is out there, but some posters on here throw out the most ridiculous things as if they are facts and that anyone who doesn't believe the same things are idiots.   People will believe lizard people are controlling things but find more logical and straight forward explanations to be unbelievable.
> ...


Hello---So it is my belief that we don't really know who PTB are ...We haven't been introduced as of yet... This world is rather like a huge game board...When PTB get bored they wipe the slate clean and begin again...Complete with new actors...genetically enhanced or changed..They have in the past introduced religion ///blood lines that rule///laws and courts/// magic or miracles..(same thing) They change our past by changing all history...books...art...animals...medicine (plants) ..Hence our mountains are the giants of old..including plants and trees...We continue to find buried or hidden cities..Don't really know the time line from which to study...There is no missing link to find...We are re incarnated over and over on the game board not able to recall the past..We get to experience both good and evil...At the end of a cycle we are harvested or culled .Some evolve some recycled..PTB may fight for us or against us...Because this is how the game is played..Always 2 or more sides..Some know that we create our own reality and by projecting the future we want ....we can manifest that future because of infinite probable futures...So no worries project the future you want and it will find you...FYI we are holographic exact images of Source...Therefore God you are....


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...



I'm no fan of the royal family, but equally I don't think their destruction would do the UK any good.


----------



## treeza (Mar 11, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> FalseCreatorGod said:
> 
> 
> > I'm open minded to just about anything nowadays and have read enough to be sick of reading and to the point of "I don't care anymore". I truly believe that our past was probably much more magical than this mundane existence of today, but even still, they all died. The people killing them also all died. However advanced or magical it was back then doesn't matter, nor does the truth. What would knowing the absolute truth even matter? You are still going to struggle and die.
> ...


I just posted but want to comment on the deserts surrounding India and Asia etc... The cults from India and other ancient peoples had scalar weapons and destroyed much of the earth with such weapons and their flying craft.. Vimana


matematik said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > The goal is to eventually get rid of all monarchies, even if the ones that are left are mostly representative. The monarchies represent the old world, the dismantling began 200-300 years ago, and still today there are some real powerful monarchies left that are probably not fully controlled by the Cabal, mostly in Eastern Asia. They always had difficulties with subjugating Indiaand South-East Asia. Even today the roots of those people reach deep into their own past, they still haven't forgotten who they are. When you look on the world map, it becomes clear to me why South and South-East Asia still have such a spiritual connection to their past, this was one of the few regions on earth that got spared during the cataclysms. West of India everything is desert, north of India (Tibet and beyond) everything is desert, East Asia is essentialyl a desert, and North Asia (Russia) is as well, with most of the ancient cities and structures being completely obliterated with no cultural memory whatsoever.
> ...


Hey as far as racism is concerned and because I am still getting used to posting and replying can everyone who is interested in Tartary give me as much info on the Moors as possible!!! They are considered to be ancient also brilliant scholars ...Anyone who has studied the History of America would be surprised  to know our first president was a black man a (Moor) by the name of John Hanson.... he is pictured on the back of the old 2 dollar bills..7th person in bottom row  thank you


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 12, 2021)

treeza said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > FalseCreatorGod said:
> ...


The moors and arabs are credited with much but is it deserved? Today i read how they conquered spain and made spain better by bringing arts, science, advanced knowledge and a new religion with them. Wil explain more on your thread asking about moors ro as to not derail this one.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 12, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> treeza said:
> 
> 
> > dreamtime said:
> ...


I'm beginning to rethink all this 'conquering' stuff. If we accept the idea that the 'Biblical Flood' happened within the last few hundred years, doesn't 'migration' make more sense? Just throwing it 'out there'.


----------



## Lili Kat (Mar 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > London already has it's internal unchecked state called the City of London or the Square Mile. It's no coincidence that the financial district is inside this zone. I have no idea why Britain is targeted but Italy was a target because china wanted the industries in northern Italy.
> ...



The world is controlled from London City, Washington DC and The Vatican.

Elect-Tri-City


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 12, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Knowncitizen said:
> ...


I like that one. I was always thinking about the 'free electricity' we all used to have - electric-city. Nice catch !


----------



## matematik (Mar 12, 2021)

It seems to me like they're trying to start a civil war in the UK, there's so many divisive agendas going on. Brexit, "Celtic independence", BLM riots/statue toppling, the royal family is racist, now they're stirring up violence against women protests and publishing polls absurdly claiming the UK is the most dangerous country for women in the world, the lockdown that never ends, etc.

They're really trying to bitterly divide this country, they're making it almost impossible not to take a side.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> It seems to me like they're trying to start a civil war in the UK, there's so many divisive agendas going on. Brexit, "Celtic independence", BLM riots/statue toppling, the royal family is racist, now they're stirring up violence against women protests and publishing polls absurdly claiming the UK is the most dangerous country for women in the world, the lockdown that never ends, etc.
> 
> They're really trying to bitterly divide this country, they're making it almost impossible not to take a side.


Order out of chaos. Britain is supposed to get so bad the sheep beg Europe to save them.


----------



## gkelly (Mar 13, 2021)

First off, it is hard to champion some of the topics on here when some of the posters are busy spouting David Icke as a reliable source and claiming his lizard people fantasy is fact.  It's so easy to group everything under one umbrella and when something is as outrageous as lizards control the planet...well...
And citing the Bible as evidence to most people is pointless.  There are so many questions as to when it was written.  To me, it is like citing Moby Dick or some other work of fiction.

I am sure some people can't wait to roast me on this, but just use logic when thinking about it.


----------



## matematik (Mar 13, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> i see something different playing out in europe with british people. they are becoming persona non grata in mainland europe. i have experience with the discrimination they are facing. papers please would be an understatement. and the fiasco with the irish passport office halting the processing of nationality by decent last year and only restarting twice for a couple of weeks all year... well , lets just say, its seems brits are being cut out. they dont want them in europe anymore. so, i dont see europe taking them back. there is definately something going on. i get a funny feeling some days they will be interred in the inevitable breakdown that is coming. its all so incredibly odd.



In addition to all the Brexit controversy, I notice that many countries are specifically blaming the "British strain" for the so called pandemic and Covid deaths and also blaming the Oxford/AstraZeneca "British vaccine" for all the vaccine deaths and serious illness. In Germany, France and a few other countries I've read that people are actively refusing the "British vaccine" in favour of anything else, they should be refusing all vaccines not making this petty nationalist anti-British nonsnese.

People seem prepared to much more readily blame the British for this than the Chinese, which is bizarre considering it is claimed to have started in China. Frankly people in most countries are conditioned to hate the British much more readily than the Chinese, or anyone else for that matter, and see it as much less of a "racist" offense to hate the British than anyone else.

I suspect a lot of it is because every time the powers that be carry out a reset, they need a scapegoat to blame the fall out on. Last reset, which was WW1 and WW2, the scapegoat was the Germans. This time it's the British, or more specifically the English. The end game in this regard is the destruction and balkanisation of the UK I believe. First, Scottish, Welsh and NI independence, and then possibly the balkanisation of England too into different "regions", which they've been working on for years. England now is always referred to a "regions", never as a unified country.

My thoughts are the powers that be want Greater London as an independent multi-racial city-state, maybe as an EU member too, and will seek to cast off any association with England and the former UK. The London elites see the rest of England as a burden and want to offload it, which balkanisation would achieve. I find it interesting that not even the RF are escaping this anti-British onslaught, they are being labelled as "racists" and oppressors and are being taken down along with the whole of Britain.

Another thing that sums up the anti-British agenda at the moment is how the so called stolen "Elgin Marbles" from "Ancient Greece" are often in the media at the moment, yet museums in Germany and other European countries are full of stuff from other countries, like in Berlin there is the "Pergamon Alter" and the last remains of the Walls of Babylon, yet no one demands Germany returns these to Turkey and Iraq, it's only ever Britain that is under attack.

Everyone hates the British, and believes they are brutal racist oppressors that the world needs to be liberated from, but I know one thing for sure, after the reset the world is not going to like its new Chinese and Russian rulers any better. They do not care for politically correctness and "anti-racism" and they'll gladly slaughter tens of millions of their own citizens so I'm not too sure about the rest of humanity's chances. Out of the frying pan, into the fire as they say.


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 13, 2021)

Punishment for bucking the nwo via brexit?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 14, 2021)

It's incredible to note that according to his-story, an flu epidemic began in China in 1830-1831. One doesn't need a calculator to realise that's EXACTLY 190 years before this one. Do these 'people' have a brain cell between them, or do they just keep rolling-out the old stories again and again? (Rhetorical question)
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3901279/


----------



## matematik (Mar 14, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Punishment for bucking the nwo via brexit?



I'm undecided whether Brexit was a genuine organic movement that caught the globalists off guard, or an orchestrated plot to create even more division and mistrust between the Europeans and the British.

It seems to me that many Europeans have taken Brexit as a person affront and insult to them, and regard Brexit as some sort of racist and supremacist act, rather than one of self-determination. Although Remainers in Britain say exactly the same thing, that people who voted Brexit are "racist" and "bigots". Then there's parallel anti-British sentiment going on, like the royals being "racist", and the Oxford/AstraZeneca "British vaccine" being singled out as the bad one that is causing bad side effects.

The way things are going in the event of economic and societal collapse, I could imagine British people in Europe being scapegoated with the blame for it and targeted.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 15, 2021)

matematik said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Punishment for bucking the nwo via brexit?
> ...


In my opinion the whole Brexit debacle was planned all along. Think about it for a moment. Why has the number 2020 been drilled into us all our lives? 2020 hindsight; 2020 vision etc. What we're witnessing has been planned for at least 100 years - possibly much longer.
I have traced some of this nonsense all the way back to (what we know of as being) 1665 and the (BS) 'Great Plague of London', which was clearly a false-flag. These bastards have been screwing us for donkey's years !


----------



## matematik (Mar 15, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Whitewave said:
> ...



What's the end game with Brexit in your opinion?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 15, 2021)

matematik said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


Division, as always.


----------



## matematik (Mar 15, 2021)

I get the impression that phasing conventional policing out is part of the reset agenda, that's what the George Floyd thing is about, and now the murder of a woman in London by a policeman and all the suspicious 33 coincidences in the case, and talk of curfews for men, etc.

I think the aim is to largely replace police with facial recognition cameras, AI crime detection/prediction, tracking tech, curfews, etc. Obviously such tech would only be effective in densely populated megacities, which is probably the main motive behind Agenda 21/2030 rural depopulation and megacities. In fact the agenda may be to portray both society and the police as so violent, dangerous and out of control that the technocracy and tightly controlled megacities is the best solution.

Conventional police would largely be redundant in such a tightly controlled technocracy. If "boots on the ground" was ever needed to combat civil unrest it'll probably be some sort of military force under martial law, not police.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 16, 2021)

matematik said:


> I get the impression that phasing conventional policing out is part of the reset agenda, that's what the George Floyd thing is about, and now the murder of a woman in London by a policeman and all the suspicious 33 coincidences in the case, and talk of curfews for men, etc.
> 
> I think the aim is to largely replace police with facial recognition cameras, AI crime detection/prediction, tracking tech, curfews, etc. Obviously such tech would only be effective in densely populated megacities, which is probably the main motive behind Agenda 21/2030 rural depopulation and megacities. In fact the agenda may be to portray both society and the police as so violent, dangerous and out of control that the technocracy and tightly controlled megacities is the best solution.
> 
> Conventional police would largely be redundant in such a tightly controlled technocracy. If "boots on the ground" was ever needed to combat civil unrest it'll probably be some sort of military force under martial law, not police.


There's a book 'out there' called;
THE RUMPELSTILTSKIN FACTOR:
EXPLORATIONS IN THE ARITHMETIC OF PANTHEONS
 N. WYATT—Edinburgh

Here's an excerpt;
'There are already many references to thirty-three gods in the Ṛgveda: 1.34.11 (“thrice eleven”), 1.45.2
(the three groups, Vasus, Rudras and Ādityas of v. 1), 1.140.11
(three groups of eleven)'

This is referencing the 'gods' of Genesis 1, and also explains the controllers' reverence to them and the number 33. Co-inky-dink?


----------



## Sigian (Mar 16, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...



Of course.  Division, as things have been for centuries...easier to govern smaller amounts of people, one single governing body versus everyone in the world would stand little chance.  Hence why the whole NWO is the biggest psyop there ever was.  Of course there's TPTB, but they wanna keep the band broken up to make it easier to keep people under their control.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 16, 2021)

Sigian said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


I think the COMING of the NWO is a psy-op. It's been here for a long, long time, but the powers that SHOULDN'T be want us always looking in the wrong direction.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 16, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Punishment for bucking the nwo via brexit?


Hmmm. I don't think that the Brexit vote was a 'vote' per se. Sure there are a lot of people who supported Brexit. But my experience, in my reality tunnel, is that most people didn't want Brexit.

There was a genuine shock at the result of the 'vote'.

Combined with my natural scepticism of 'voting' (you vote at polling stations via a poll card, and poll has a legal definition separate to voting, i.e a survey conducted by the government to collect an opinion, rather than a 'majority based decision')

What is POLL? definition of POLL (Black's Law Dictionary)

In short, I suspect Brexit was part of the plan, not a legitimate rebellion.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 16, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Combined with my natural scepticism of 'voting' (you vote at polling stations via a poll card, and poll has a legal definition separate to voting, i.e a survey conducted by the government to collect an opinion, rather than a 'majority based decision')
> 
> What is POLL? definition of POLL (Black's Law Dictionary)


Well said that man, well said. 

Government runs the entire show from calling the 'election/referendum' to the register of electors, to qualifying what a registered elector is to qualifying what a citizen is, to the installation of voting booths WITHIN polling stations to the format of the forms used right through to the collection, collation, counting, and announcing of the result. 
Basically government never loses. What a shitshow.


----------



## matematik (Mar 16, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Punishment for bucking the nwo via brexit?
> ...



I always assumed that support for Brexit correlated roughly with support for UKIP/Nigel Farage, which at the peak of their support was about 20% of voters, according to election results any way. A significant minority, but not anywhere near the majority.

I think the almost 50/50 result was deliberately planned to stoke maximum division. The explanation of the unexpectedly high level of Brexit support was that a lot of Northern Labour voters felt let down by mostly pro-EU Labour and decided Brexit might be a better option.

Maybe that is the case, but it never quite sounded plausible to me. I would have assumed most Northern Labour voters would see Brexit as a Southern UKIP/Tory thing and want nothing to do with it.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Mar 16, 2021)

matematik said:


> E.Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > Whitewave said:
> ...



Yeah probably correct. I think it gained a lot of support from the people who have realised something is very wrong with politics although they still hope to correct it via its own mechanisms. I also know more than one person who said they voted to leave just for a laugh as they never thought it would happen. I feel there are a number of Northern Labour voters who also didn't like the EU. After all it is a right wing organisation.

Luckily for me I never joined the EU so I wouldn't be able to leave it if I tried. 

For what its worth it seems like quite a lot of elections these days are very close to 50/50 and I agree it is probably to create as much division as possible.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 16, 2021)

The last election was a bit of a funny one, almost everyone I knew said they had voted Labour simply because the cons had garnered so much resentment in previous years due to mismanagement of so many things yet the result was an overwhelming win, I did explain, with some satisfaction to those who voted why I have never voted or registered for voting.

I had up until that point hoped that the UK system had some integrity but this further cemented my belief that the whole system is as corrupted as I thought.

Same for the brexit dog and pony show.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 16, 2021)

Its really funny how those who to claim see the divide and conquer play very clearly then proceed to do exactly that. in their assessment. Northern, southern, labour tory, brexit, EU and on and on.
Quite sad at the same time. Still in depth research on anything on here seems to have died the death que, sera, sera.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Mar 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Its really funny how those who to claim see the divide and conquer play very clearly then proceed to do exactly that. in their assessment. Northern, southern, labour tory, brexit, EU and on and on.
> Quite sad at the same time. Still in depth research on anything on here seems to have died the death que, sera, sera.


The majorities minds have been narrowed to see only black or white and react with emotional wrath at the question of their opinion.


----------



## GradyStickels (Mar 16, 2021)

gkelly said:


> Living in fear of some unknown secret boogeymen that supposedly spend all their time trying to find ways to screw over humanity doesn't sound like a great way to live life.


This. Be careful what you focus on because your attention is what shapes your reality. If you stare into the dark, the dark will stare back.


----------

